# 2 Clocks.



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

I just got my car back from the 10k maintenance. One of the things I told them about was the intermittent bass boost. I didn't notice until I was part way home that the update they did to the radio changed the whole radio display and I now have a clock on my radio. Since there is no info in the owner's manual for this I have no idea how to set this clock as well as how I might be able to minimize the clock. I plan to go back tomorrow and ask the dealer about this. Any other ideas and has anyone else with the radio update have this problem?


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

that would be great to have... let us know what we need to do to get a clock.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

On a BMW if you set the clock on the MFD then the clock on the radio is changed as well. Don't have a clock display on my EOS's radio so I can't confirm that.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

Does the clock display on the radio replace the frequency display or is it in addition to the frequency? I prefer a radio to actually display the frequency, not the time of day, but both at the same time would be good.
Also, was the bass boost issue specifically addressed the TB software update or was is just something the dealer tried?




_Modified by solarflare at 9:34 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8...44541/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8...51619/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8...17866/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8...66185/
I thought I would start with pictures. The first an third pix are what you see under normal modes and the other pix are what you see right after any canges are made or when the car is first started. The clock on the MFD and the radio apper to be synced as the MFD clock set buttons also set the car clock. They both set together at the same time. When you turn the key off, the clock on the radio goes off while the MFD clock remains on until it goes off after a delay time. I don't yet know if there is a way to set the priority on the radio's clock display. Again, this was the end result of an update for a complaint of bass boost spiking (as the dealer called it). For Me this will take some getting used to, but I think it will help anyone sitting on the passenger's side on the car, front or rear, to be able to see the time.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So they can make the time show up, but not the folder name ???
How about drop the clock in exchange for the folder name instead of "folder 02"
We already have a clock on the car !


_Modified by ialonso at 10:30 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## chomeur (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice choice of music (and radio stations)...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Not sure if it is the fault of the radio, my software, or my own.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (chomeur)*

Thanks


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_So they can make the time show up, but not the folder name ???
How about drop the clock in exchange for the folder name instead of "folder 02"
Ditto on that!
Now I look forward to getting my car in for service to correct the Bass Boom problem... I think the second clock on the radio is normal for most cars... even if there is other clocks in the car.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

Well, that is an improvement. I always thought the dash was a lousy place for a clock because it clutters and is difficult for passengers to see the time. Did that software upgrade specifically address the "bass boost spiking" issue?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

That is what the service people told me. They also did an update which is supposed to keep bogus error codes from happening (OY update) but I doubt that has anything to do with this situation. I went back to the dealer today for more clarification on the radio update and and updated instructions for setup and they looked at me like I was from another planet. I couldn't get to talk to the actual tech. But on another note, now I have one of the service advisors as a witness to my compass issue. I have to go back next week for that.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (sydeos)*

I do, Now!!


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got mine back from 10k service... No new clock here.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

I just recently got my 5,000 mile service and specifically asked about the OY update, and he said nothing was mentioned to call for it. He said I may already have it. I do not have a clock though.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

press and hold the SCAN buttom to access the radio set up menu


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

I know how to set up the radio, but there is no clock function on mine.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

If you have the base model you have a different radio. This update might not apply to your radio.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The update only applies to the premium VII radios (ie the one with the six disc changer)


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_The update only applies to the premium VII radios (ie the one with the six disc changer) 

Sure would like to see an updated service bulletin list.
Maybe Michael doesn't love us anymore.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*

I have that radio if it's the one without nav but not dynaudio.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

Conejo is right. You only get the clock with the update. I went to check out the scan button function for the clock and it is there with the other subfunctions. I was able to set the clock so it would be in the background (small type) instead of forground (large type). If you go back up to my post with the pix you will see what I am talking about. This was part of the software update for the premium radio (MP3/6cd changer) that the dealer loaded in as a fix for the random bass boost issue. I will have to wait to see if the bass issue is cured or not. You should request the update next time you have your car in for service, if you want the extra clock. Take them a pix to show them.


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

Panasonic Radio Software Update 35 is descriped in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3412803
As far as getting the VW dealer to do it under warranty - try using Technical Background reason #2.
I'll be having my 07 Passat Wagon update in 2 weeks.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (peabody58)*

Awesome post! At last, a fix for megabass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

I got the exact same thing when I had my 5k service done after complaining about the bass boosting, but I don't get the large/small clock that your pictures describe...my clock is always small and centered at the top of the display. Weird that your's is different, although you have Dynaudio, I don't...
p.s. Wish I had your beige interior!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (T-Tail)*

Try pushing and holding the scan button until the set up screen appears. At that point turn that same knob until you see the clock large/small screen. Then push the radio preset knob under the selection you want and push and hold the scan button until it goes back to the radio screen. You have to do this under radio mode. By the way mine was set to large clock when I got it from the dealer. I set mine to small.


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

Yeah, I'm dumb...I had tried that before but didn't have the patience to wait for it to cycle between displays on it's own...I figured it was just inoperative.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (T-Tail)*

I just came upon something for you to check out unless you have seen it already. I turned on the air today by accident and noticed that the temp display by the climate controls was set to C instead of F. This appears to be a byproduct of the radio flash as it displayed temps in F prior.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

If you press AC and ECONO button simultaniously for a few seconds the display will change to F or C .


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (chocoholic_too)*

Thanks. Already done. Just a heads ups for anyone getting the radio/bass update. If anyone finds any more non expected changes caused by this update or the OY update or any update, please post.


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

I have the Dynaudio and was unable to set a clock in the radio's menu however I did find out to set sound level at high speedds








Guess will have to check with dealer.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (boxster986)*

The clock situation is only determined by the radio, not whether or not you have DynAudio. You just need to have the updated radio with the MP3/6disk changer. If you don't see a clock display on the radio's LCD panel, you will not be able to set it or modify it. This only happens when the latest radio update is installed at the dealer and only if you have a complaint with the bass issue. The update is a warranty repair . If you go back several posts you will see more info about the update. It was posted by Peabody58


_Modified by cb391 at 2:20 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

Whats wierd is...I went in for this Bass Spike fix update..I 've had no other issues with this radio but that.......they came back and said they're ordering me a brand new headunit







and gave me some BS story that the update to fix the bass problem requires replacing the radio.Maybe the radios produced after Janurary are slighty different internally?








I'm guessing they didnt have the correct update CD available and just decided to replace the whole thing with a new one. Now I'm just hoping its the right one and not one with the same software version as the one I ALREADY HAVE. 
If i dont see two clocks after they install it I'm gonna be pissed







But atleast I'll have a brand new radio







not that I needed it....












_Modified by karloseos at 6:20 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (karloseos)*

Strange. either the update isn't the cure or your dealer doesn't know about the update. Let us know what happens. Also let us know when the new exhaust parts come and how it sounds.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

Alright, went to VW this morning to get my new radio put in. Took them about an hour and a 1/2 to do. When I got my car back I held my breath as I turned on the radio. 
Yeehaa! I've got 2 clocks!







Still dont know why they had to replace the radio to do the update but i'm happy. Hopefully the bass issue is gone for good now.....only time will tell.


_Modified by karloseos at 9:34 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Alright, went to VW this morning to get my new radio put in. Took them about an hour and a 1/2 to do. When I got my car back I held my breath as I turned on the radio. 
Yeehaa! I've got 2 clocks!







Still dont know why they had to replace the radio to do the update but i'm happy. Hopefully the bass issue is gone for good now.....only time will tell.

_Modified by karloseos at 9:34 AM 9-18-2007_

Make sure they gave you the NEW radio code. They sometimes forget to do that. Write it down and store it somewhere safe.
I just had the procedure done yesterday during the 5K checkup. I took a copy of the TSB in and gave it to my service tech. He had not seen it yet. Bentley's still does not have it either.
My only gripe with the clock is that it does not say AM/PM when set for 12 hour mode. It does not use any indicator at all and uses leading zeros for the hour. Now, I know that is a minor nit to pick, but to me, 07:00 is always 7AM, not 7PM (that's 19:00). Now, I know I could set the clock to 24 hour mode, but that would only tick off the DW


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Make sure they gave you the NEW radio code. They sometimes forget to do that. Write it down and store it somewhere safe.


Thanx for reminding me Owr084 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I actually forgot about that.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (owr084)*

When mine was done the only issues I had were that the clock display on the radio ended up large and in the center of the display. That turned out to be an easy fix. The other was how well synched the clock in the MFD and the one in the radio were. Just curious if you have checked the Climatronic displays and did they reset to C instead of F?


_Modified by cb391 at 1:14 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (cb391)*

I had mine done. The temp display on the Climatronic stayed at F. I too was surprised to see the leading zero on the clock, considering the clock on the MFD does not have the leading zero. Makes it look more like a count then the time.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (solarflare)*

Maybe it was due to the OY update they did. If you check the TSBs in the table of content you will find it and see it is for early model Eos like mine.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_My only gripe with the clock is that it does not say AM/PM when set for 12 hour mode. It does not use any indicator at all and uses leading zeros for the hour. Now, I know that is a minor nit to pick, but to me, 07:00 is always 7AM, not 7PM (that's 19:00). Now, I know I could set the clock to 24 hour mode, but that would only tick off the DW








I can understand wanting it to conform to standard time notations... but if I'm in my car and look at the clock and am not sure if the 07:00 is AM or PM... clearly I should not be driving in the first place.







I don't think I have ever seen a clock in a vehicle that noted AM/PM... unless I've just not taken the time to notice it.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I can understand wanting it to conform to standard time notations... but if I'm in my car and look at the clock and am not sure if the 07:00 is AM or PM... clearly I should not be driving in the first place.







I don't think I have ever seen a clock in a vehicle that noted AM/PM... unless I've just not taken the time to notice it.

You are not paying attention to the MFD right in front of you. If the clock is set to 12h, it will display AM or PM. Many other cars display an AM or PM marker of some type if the clock is tied into a trip computer that has time of arrival. Heck, my 1984 Chrysler had AM/PM notation...
As for the Eos, it is just the inconsistency between the two displays tha annoys me. I know I could solve the problem by going to 24H, but that would only cause more problems with the DW...


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_You are not paying attention to the MFD right in front of you. If the clock is set to 12h, it will display AM or PM.
that must be a setting because mine does not have an AM/PM. I had to go out side and look just now to confirm I was not overlooking something.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (owr084)*

Looks like I will be joining the new radio club. 
Just received a call from dealership and they have ordered new one for me. 
2 clocks and no bass boost issue = happy girl
Thanks to all who posted about the issue, gave me the confidence to push the issue with dealership regardless of them being able to duplicate the problem.


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (karloseos)*

The two clocks are tied together. Set the clock from the MFD. They also both honor the same 12/24-hour setting.
The only clock settings possible from the radio control the size of the clock (i.e., which portion of the display it will occupy).


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone know the TSB Number. I told my service writer about it and he says he can't find it. This is my second trip to the dealer and I would like to avoid a third.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I looked up the bill for when mine was done and the number I think you need is Tech Bulletin 2012737 (Radio ACC flash). After 2+ months the radio seems to be working good and have had no bass issues.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I looked up the bill for when mine was done and the number I think you need is Tech Bulletin 2012737 (Radio ACC flash). After 2+ months the radio seems to be working good and have had no bass issues.

If I'm following the thread correctly, and we are discussing bass issues instead of clocks....
The most Recent TB addressing Base Flare is 91 07 10 released Aug 17, 2007. It appears to a software upgrade that also adresses "NO SAT" display and Amp Clipping.
This TB may also be referenced as #2015914
Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

The bass issue software patch also created the two clock condition as a side effect


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_The bass issue software patch also created the two clock condition as a side effect

Thanks for clarifying Andy,
FEI (For Everyones Information), the TB cautions that once the software is upgraded the radio cannot be returned to it's original state. So if you don't want two clocks, and are not experiencing the other issues, don't have the upgrade done.
(not sure if this was noted earlier in the thread)
Kevin


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Okay, that helps explains a phone call I received.
Dealership: "we're sorry, but VW won't let us replace your radio until we try a solution on a newly released technical bulletin. "
Dawn: "What newly released TB? Why wasn't this checked and done while you had my car?"
Dealership: We didn't know about the TB until we tried to order your radio. It must have just been released."
If this is the same bulletin that was released in August, I'm going to be rather annoyed. This is the 3rd time I"ve taken my car in and the 3rd time they have made some sort of mistake which costs me more time to resolve. Might be time to have a chat with the service manger. 
Just because I'm a blonde who drives a convertible, doesn't mean I'm an airhead.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_
Thanks to all who posted about the issue, gave me the confidence to push the issue with dealership regardless of them being able to duplicate the problem. 

Dawn, I would try a different dealership for service.
When I took my car in for service I gave them the print-out of the TB and said, "This is what I want done." No beating around the bush to try to let them come up with the solution. I told them about the bass boost issue and knew they would never be able to duplicate the problem there. It rarely occurred and I could find no pattern to when it would. My dealer knew about the TB and this was back in August!
-Erik


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I wound up having to leave the car overnight, but they did make good on getting me a rental and it was done by 9:00am the next day. Turns out they did find finally find it based on my "Panasonic Radio Update 35" description. My work order says "Reflash Radio", and the service writer had a line several people deep when I picked it up, so I didn't get a chance to find out the specifics. I do have the two clocks now and I guess only time will tell if the Bass Flare has been accurately addressed. It normally only occurred about once ever week to 10 days, so...
Overall, I was quite happy with Congressional VW in Rockville MD. Although, there was a mis communication on having to leave the car for the entire day for the 5,000K service and I had to return another day for the additional dignostics, there was no charge for ANY of the work done. So they may have cost me a bit more running around, but they made up for it with a very professional attitude and waiving the service charge for the oil change. 
Here is what was completed.
5,000K oil change
Radio Flash
Secured loose passenger side seat control bracket
Diagnosed some minor squeaking on the rear deck. Lubed the top and also tightened some mechanism in the C-Pillar.
Diagnosed a drivers side window rattle and tightened window clamps


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

OK - so I had the flash update done for the radio on Saturday along with oil change, and switch-over to winter tires. Two clocks and promises that the bass flare is gone.
Fast forward to wife taking the car out. No sooner is she back and she's complaining that they've "ruined" the radio!!! Sounds flat & tinny with no richness and she has to crank the bass all the way up.
It all sounded "normal" to me. Does anybody else who has had this done feel that the character of the sound has changed as a result?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

No problems here. Sounds fine. We listen to FM and CDs and MP3s on CD.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

I noticed no change at all in sound quality. I was even expecting all my station presets and option features to be reset after the flash but every setting was intact.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

No noticable difference in sound quality for me either, and all settings were intact.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2 Clocks. (solarflare)*

Small town - not too many to choose from around here. Next closest has a very bad rep. 
TB was completed, now have two clocks, everything looks and sounds good so far. Service manager and I now have an understanding about what my service expectations are what the consequences will be if they fail to meet the expectations again.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

w00t! two clocks for me now!


----------

